# Anyone Do Hospital Themed Haunts?



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Would love links, blogs, pictures, props anything from someone who has had a hospital themed haunt, yard haunt, etc. Thank you!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Gee I wish I could remember the person here who did a hospital theme in their backyard that I absolutetly loved so I could direct you there. As I recall it had actors and was pretty interactive with the ToTers. I'm no longer even sure whether I saw photos of it or whether it was filmed, but leaning towards the second. I think it was a female haunter who posted about it. If I have some time later I'll give a look and see if I can locate it.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Thank you Ghost of Spookie, I have surfed the search here and the internet and not finding much. I am looking into a different themed haunt from what I have created in years past and curious what others have done.


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

Heres a couple pics of our gurney and hospital/ doctor props we use


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

A friend had a gurney several years back that I fantasized using for a hospital haunt. I thought it would be cool to do an illusion with an actor amputated at the waist made up to look like a dummy or animatronic, but actually scream, grab, and otherwise interact with passersby. Could be a zombie victim, or medical experiment subject.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Since I remembered posting a comment about it, it dawned on me to do a search by my name and "hospital" and I found it. It was a video tour done by Devilsfan and she called it Mercy Glen Haunted Hospital.Here's the link to the 2009 video thread. Her YouTube video is still up. It got some nice screams and might give you some ideas for things to do. BTW I saw that she also ran the same Mercy Glen Haunted Hospital in 2010 and also posted a YouTube video of it from that year with many updates to the haunt (see Post #4 on the page for the link).

There was another haunt done in a tent last year that I thought was a lot of fun. I'll come back and update when I find it. I seem to recall the tent was in the front lawn area and had a number of rooms and a back story. Remember it was a video tour but just not finding it now.

While doing the HF search I also found several threads I had commented on about the TV show "Kingdom Hospital", based on the Stephen King novel. I think the series lasted one season but hubby and I watched every episode. Now that's a DVD set that could give you some good ideas as well. There should be some video clips of it on YouTube as well and I'm sure the show can be found in download format or on DVD.

John Carpenter's "The Thing" (orig movie the best IMO) wasn't exactly a hospital but an Arctic research lab that had medical scenes and research labs as part of it.

Here's a few links you might want to check out with references to hospital (sometimes with asylums included):

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/103551-help-hospital-asylum-theme-please.html#post1073678

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/91182-haunted-medical-school.html#post871022

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/86779-haunt-themes-good-idea-bad.html#post780735

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/78223-need-help-creating-scene.html#post676377


I bought a Tekky Toys prop last year called John Doe. Believe I got it from Spirit Halloween but it should be sold around various places since it's not new. Basically a body under a bloody sheet that rises in a seated position from a lying position and then lays back down. I think he will make a good morgue victim.

There are DVDs out there that video effects that are sometimes set in a hospital or ward setting. Sorry name does come to mind but I know members on here are working the DVDs into their haunts.


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

I didn't do an entire hospital theme but here's a photo of Nurse and patient at the "Body Drop Off" locale.


----------



## connerleblanc (Oct 21, 2010)

I did a "Asylum" themed walk through last year, the story was that a asylum was taken over by clowns. I have a video of the walk through sorry for the bad lighting before hand. The haunt featured a "Human-Cage" a "Patients Room","Guard break room", Grave Yard, and lastly the "Clown Hide Out"


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Thank you for all your responces! Now I am going to my happy place and go through each link and reference and copy the pics! You guys are the greatest on this forum.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Oh my Conner, that was a great set up!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I found these pics of my morgue......


----------



## connerleblanc (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks, I try my best


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Creeepycathy has recently showcased some props from her state mental hospital theme. They are fantastic.


----------

